# Marysville Ohio fishing?!?!?



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Moved to Marysville last year fishing is well..... Not something great here quarry in York center is loaded with 12 inch gills and 18 inch bass but actually in Marysville I'm struggling lol HELP!!!!


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol I think that everyone is blank!!!??? .....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Id suggest the upper Mad river and Scioto Rivers and possibly Indian lake , all excellent fisheries. Im not from the area so I cant point you to local places...

Salmonid


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks those places are common I was thinking ponds?


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

12" gills and you want to fish somewhere else? what are you wanting to catch?


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Massilon you are not exactly allowed to fish there...... Old man 4 wheeler salt bags in his shotgun!?!? Ha 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

A Marysville parks page:

http://www.unioncounty.org/convention-visitors-bureau/what-to-do/sports-activities/parks

There is Keckley on Bear Swamp Road, I haven't been there in a long time. It was more like a boy scout camp than a park.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

if your fishing the quarry in York center,your taking a heck of a chance. 

try richwood lake in the town of richwood.by the ball fields.you can put a small boat on it with a trolling motor.it use to have some nice sized crappies,bass and channels in it. 

try some of the many ponds around deleware state park.some of these ponds never get touched during the summer months due to the walk back to them.


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol only sneak in once a year during the bass spawn cant resist I used to live in richwood and the lake isn't bad like you said and Delaware state park some of those ponds hold huge bass but I know one pond on a golf course that holds 3 to 5 pound bass I just wish there were some good ones in Marysville lol... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Hit the Big Darby if you wanna catch smallies all day


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Hit the Big Darby if you wanna catch smallies all day


No more smallies in the Darby; move along...


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

No more smallest in the Darby.... Yeah right and if you want to sight fish the shallows the scioto river creeks that branch off in Delaware county produce massive smallies and some pike in the early spring

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FishinK said:


> No more smallest in the Darby.... Yeah right and if you want to sight fish the shallows the scioto river creeks that branch off in Delaware county produce massive smallies and some pike in the early spring
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I actually drove up 257 last night and thought it weird that I have yet to fish that stretch of the Scioto. I need to find some public access...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeBruno (Mar 1, 2013)

After growing up in the 'ville, i can honestly say dont waste your time!! Mill Creek SUCKS! and the "lake" in richwood is overfished. Best bet for local fishing is to join Heart Of Ohio fishing club if you want somthing close to Marysville. Darby is good most of the year but during the summer water levels near Milford Center can drop causing them to move further south. When i moved to Delaware the only thing i could think of was THANK GOD! I used to drive the 20 minutes to Delaware to fish. The scioto creeks arer good off of rt 4 and the people are usualy nice enough to let you park. Kayaking is also fantastic through there. I feel your pain though living in Marysville and wanting to fish. Lived it for 18 years B4 joing the navy.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

fishink said:


> no more smallest in the darby.... Yeah right and if you want to sight fish the shallows the scioto river creeks that branch off in delaware county produce massive smallies and some pike in the early spring
> 
> posted using outdoor hub campfire


..Get it?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Millcreek used to be good many years ago, before all the chicken farms near the headwaters above Raymond. Those fish never stood a chance & it takes stream smallies a very, very long time to re-populate.
The Heart of Ohio is good, but there's a wait to get in. There are countless ponds around, but I'd suggest you actually ask permission instead of trying to sneak in ; not a good way to make friends or solicit information !! 
I too was raised there, but I have quite a few years on you and there are some good options around. I little footwork & asking permission might pleasantly surprise you.


----------

